# Dilation but sheep not in labor



## Less0042 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello- First timer here. Have a young first time ewe that I believed went into labor Sunday night. But nothing happened since then she seems to have a vaginal prolapse but not too large(about golf ball size) that goes back in on its own. She is peeing and pooping normally. She is eating and looks healthy. I do not know exact due date. But we had first lambs 18 days ago from other ewe.  No discharge coming out of her yet or ever, but still I feel something is wrong so finally Thursday morning, I decided to do an exam. Hand up to wrist easily slipped in and it seems I feel water bag. I could kinda feel lambs bone through that. But didn’t feel movement, but couldn’t really tell. When she was in labor it wasn’t like super strong or anything she would lay and kinda but her head back everyonce in a while and moan. I stayed with her three hours then it subsided. My question is is it normal to be that dilated and no labor?  Was her first (labor) just because of prolapse? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 8, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYC! So glad you joined us. Please consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/ 

There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home! I'll tag a few Sheeple who may be able to help: 
@Sheepshape @mysunwolf @farmerjan @Roving Jacobs @misfitmorgan 

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 8, 2018)

I have no idea, depending how much you value the ewe I'd call in or get a vet involved. My best guess is that she is not in labor but very uncomfortable because of the prolapse (this caused one of mine to moan and act like she was in labor) and due soon. I've heard stories of some ewes being dialated almost fully and then they didn't go into labor for another week. Add some or some more grain to her diet for the prolapse issue. Hope you can figure this out.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 9, 2018)

Odds are she is not in labor yet. You should probly ask your vet to be sure.

You should consider not retaining ewe lambs from her and not breeding her again. Prolapse during pregnancy is a sign of a bigger prolapse problem to come esp in a young ewe. Prolapse is not fun and can be a source of infection to your ewe and certainly pain. Vaginal prolapse is genetic so her line(offpspring/parents/etc) will be prone to it. Look at factors that might cause prolapse, is she over weight? Fat ewe's prolapse more easily then conditioned ewe's. Ewe's prolapse more often then ram's. A short tail dock can cause prolapse but this is generally in conjunction with a feedlot diet. Mostly clover/alfalfa hay/pasture can contribute to prolapse.  If an environmental condition is occurring that you can fix, try that route.

Whatever you decide be prepared to have to clean and replace the prolapse then give a round of antibiotics unless the ewe is going to slaughter reasonably soon after lambing.


----------

